# The RUST thread



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, guys. Let's see your rust.

I'm from south Idaho where the humidity is very low and rust is something we seldom worry about. However, I read you guys' posts about rusted out trucks, rotted dump bodies, cancerous moldboards, etc., and I'd like to see how bad it really gets. 

Could be interesting for everyone if you all share your worst.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, give me some time and I'll get you some pics!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

It's funny to hear this. I really do t even see cars more than 15 years old because they are so rusty by that point people just junk them when a mechanical issue comes up.

To prevent rust on my Dodge I have a great technique that seems to be working. Right before the first snow or state salting I pull it in the garage, put a cover on it and set the garage temp at about 55. No rust yetThumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140875

Not mine, but gives you an idea of how bad it can get


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I specialize in it
















this truck never even plowed, cut the floor out and welded a new one in


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

These are from my previous dodge

Drivers side floor.... or should I say hole...










Who needs a fuel tank strap anyway ?


----------



## subydude (Dec 2, 2012)

move to new england. its impossible to get away from the stuff!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Rust is my middle name. I wake up and there's rust. I work, eat, and breathe rust. I go to bed and there's rust. I dream of rust...well it's really more of a nightmare. Rust is the bane of my existence.

I have to say there's one thing that _may_ be worse than general rust and rot, though: Flare nuts that seize to their lines. You can break the threads free easily enough but then all you can accomplish is to twist the line. These days before I go near a flare nut I wirebrush up against it, spray PB Blaster, wait, repeat, until I have no more time and gotta rush through the job...occasionally one even turns.

A good traditional asphalt undercoating can really help. My undercoated 1980 Buick, which probably wasn't washed for a 25 year stretch and was driven locally in winters for 15 years, has surprisingly little rust. My non-undercoated 2002 GMC, which I didn't wash for probably 5 years (and, granted, drove a LOT of miles on salty roads), is a damn mess.

Here's the locking ring that holds my 2002's fuel pump in place:









Some mild rust on the 2002's undercarriage from some years ago:









Rear frame after some wirebrushing:









Found this bumper at the junkyard. I was stoked that it had so little rust.








Mine had holes rotted through.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks a little better after wirebrushing more, spraying rust converter, then spraying undercoating.









Brake drum adjuster has tumored into a solid mass:









Brake backing plates, gone:









A little bit improved:


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Some nice trustworthy steel high-pressure lines, right?









The undercoated 1980:
















(Little bit of rust peeking through there)








(Undercoating doesn't go on exhaust)


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

A 1994 S10 that valiantly gave its transmission so that my Buick could have three pedals:








Looks like someone replaced that brake line.









My little boat's trailer held up long enough for me to get home, then broke when I was backing it up.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

that is some serious rust


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

my frame front hanger area for rear springs. over 300k miles in upstate ny rust belt.

i made the holes with my finger. 

last year for this setup. next year some parts off and reused on newer frame / body / 4l80 tranny swap in / full redo basicly.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

More are in my thread here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91239

Will have even more later.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh man, I'm not looking forward to body rust. I've got a little bit showing where (after treating it) I can cover it with wheel flares and a small amount of rot at the bottom inside edge of my passenger front door...the weatherstrip came off and I wirebrushed it then forgot to treat it before gluing the weatherstrip back on.

I really regret not giving the undercarriage an occasional spray with the lawn sprinkler or, budget forbid, going through a real car wash.

I wish I knew who did the undercoating on my 1980, I'd recommend him to everybody.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here we go! I replaced this engine due to rotted glow plugs!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are more.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Last few. I hate CNY salt!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Sadly, 3 years later, the new engine does not resemble anything of how it went in....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DieselSlug;1535261 said:


> Sadly, 3 years later, the new engine does not resemble anything of how it went in....


I hear that....


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Scrolling through the pictures was like watching a horror movie. Scary stuff


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Ironically I saw this thread today as my mechanic was fabricating a new "mount" for our rusted off step on our L8000. The step damn near fell off...I will post a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Failure while wheeling due to rotted out gas tank skid plate. My brothers Wrangler.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

DieselSlug;1535928 said:


> Failure while wheeling due to rotted out gas tank skid plate. My brothers Wrangler.


I had the same thing happen in my other dodge I owned. I was crusing along a local road, when all of a sudden I heard a snap under the truck. In the previous post I made, I posted the pix of the fuel tank strap that failed due to rust. I got lucky, as the other strap didn't let go, otherwise I would have lost a tank, lines and I really would have been steamed.

Good idea to check these things every year as regular maintenance.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Some pictures of the passenger side floor of my Wrangler. The door seals must have been leaking for years and the P/O never dried it out or fixed the leak.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

DieselSlug;1536077 said:


> Some pictures of the passenger side floor of my Wrangler. The door seals must have been leaking for years and the P/O never dried it out or fixed the leak.


My brothers' '00 Wrangler looked very similar when we inspected it further following our discovery (actually the shop that installed his 3" suspension lift kit) of the 2 frame rails (where the t-case is located) being completely rotted out- to the point where there was more missing of the bottom of the frame than was there  Had to cut out the whole bottom of that portion of the frame and weld in whole new sections.... and the underside really didn't look that bad! Couldn't see it without taking off the skid-plate.....


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

the U-channel supports hold mud and salt start rotting everything


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

i'll play

2003 chevy


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It seem that GM trucks rot quicker. Never saw backplate rot out that serious.

My 01 F250 if you look outside there are ZERO rust expect bed floor.









Had 3 superdutys with this rot gas filler. Those are $120 a pop:realmad:









1996 F350 dump with only 60K miles I think.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

My backing plates disappeared on my 03 f250. All of a sudden the e brake pads started slamming around in the disk. Gotta pull the axle to replace. Oh joy


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Milwaukee;1549297 said:


> It seem that GM trucks rot quicker.


 Your photos tell a different story.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Milwaukee;1549297 said:


> It seem that GM trucks rot quicker. Never saw backplate rot out that serious.
> 
> My 01 F250 if you look outside there are ZERO rust expect bed floor.
> 
> ...


Wow, i cant believe that bed didnt fold right in half!!

One bonus, real easy to swap out the fuel pump! LOL!


----------



## demoderbydave (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a state vehicle inspector and dread the late fall when everybody drags out their plow trucks which sit all year and rot away and they throw a battery in them and bring them down for a sticker....they always get one....USUALLY with a bright red R. Living in the Snow/Rust belt sucks... on a quiet night you can hear your car/truck rust in the driveway.
I always tell everyone....Neil Young was right about one thing..."Rust never SLEEPS!" :realmad:


----------

